# can infant seat be in front seat?



## mamatomartina (Aug 25, 2004)

I know this is a stupid question but I'm getting desperate. I live in Canada and I drive a 1995 Corolla WITHOUT AIRBAGS. I have a 6year old and a 3.5year old and I am pregnant, due in Feb 2010. Trying to fit 3 in the backseat of my corolla seems virtually impossible as I'm leaning towards an infant seat that I have in/out convenience if the baby falls asleep. Can I install an infant seat in the front passenger seat (in Canada).


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's probably possible to do three-across in the backseat with the right seats, but if you just can't, then best practice is to put the oldest forward-facing harnessed child in the front seat.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been researching RF in the front seat because we just got a truck. From what I've found I don't feel that it's out of the question in a vehicle without airbags. It's not as safe as the backseat, but it's not as dangerous as, say sitting a toddler FF in the backseat, which most people do without thinking twice. We put DD RF in the front seat of the pickup truck (no passenger airbags) on the occasion that one of us needs to take it and her somewhere. I feel comfortable with it, though I agree that the back seat would be ideal.


----------



## mamatomartina (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks for responding so quickly Chickabiddy. So are you saying that by Canadian law, I can install ANY child seat in the forward passenger seat?
You suggested my 6 year old dd sit in the front but she's already in a highback booster seat. Does she need to be in a 5pt harness? I would also like to know whether it is legal to install an infant seat in the front.


----------



## mamatomartina (Aug 25, 2004)

TheGirls, thanks for responding. I noticed that you are american so I'm not quite sure if the laws are the same in Canada.


----------



## Asparagus78 (Aug 14, 2009)

I also live in Canada, and I know that it can be legal to have a child in the front seat, depending on the province where you live (provinces set regulations). I've certainly seen people put car seats in front seats in all 3 provinces I've lived in (Quebec, Ontario and Nova Scotia), but I'm not sure whether it was legal or not. Here's a link to Transport Canada with a bit more info. You should look up your province's department of motor vehicle. http://www.tc.gc.ca/roadsafety/safed...fety/roles.htm


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatomartina* 
thanks for responding so quickly Chickabiddy. So are you saying that by Canadian law, I can install ANY child seat in the forward passenger seat?
You suggested my 6 year old dd sit in the front but she's already in a highback booster seat. Does she need to be in a 5pt harness? I would also like to know whether it is legal to install an infant seat in the front.

I am not certified in Canada so am not familiar with Canadian laws, but I don't think it's illegal to put a child in the front seat. You will want to confirm with someone who is up-to-date in Canadian child passenger safety laws.

Best practice suggests the oldest forward-facing harnessed child up front. Normally I would not say that a 6yo needs a harnessed seat, but if you *must* put a child up front, and you're willing/able to buy new seats, yes, harness the 6yo and move her up front. (But if you're willing/able to buy new seats, I'd MUCH rather see you buying seats that could get all three in the back.) If you can't buy new seats, then the 3yo is the oldest forward-facing harnessed child and should go up front.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

You are required to have forward facing harnessed children in positions with top tether capability in Canada, so you cannot put a forward facing child in that seat.

ONLY because you have no air-bags in the front seat, yes, you can install a rear facing child restraint there.

However, your best bet is to buy a new combination of child restraints that can be used three across.

Sunshine Kids' Radians will be your best bet.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
You are required to have forward facing harnessed children in positions with top tether capability in Canada, so you cannot put a forward facing child in that seat.

ONLY because you have no air-bags in the front seat, yes, you can install a rear facing child restraint there.

However, your best bet is to buy a new combination of child restraints that can be used three across.

Sunshine Kids' Radians will be your best bet.









:

The only child you legally can't have in the front seat is one in a FF harnessed seat, because of the tethering requirement.

What seats do you have now? Have you tried them in a couple of different positions? Could you contact a CRST to help you puzzle the seats together.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have nothing new to add really except, OP I can put you in touch with CRST in Toronto if you like. I'm in Kingston so I'm a little out of your way, but we do have monthly clinics if you get down this way at all.
You can also consider having a tether point installed for the front seat. I would urge you to try to get them all in the back though.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
The only child you legally can't have in the front seat is one in a FF harnessed seat, because of the tethering requirement.

Unless you have a Ford Windstar, which has a TA in the front passenger seat.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Please check what laws apply in Canada regarding seats in the front seat. If you do decide to use the front seat your best choice is to put a rear facing seat there. It's as safe or safer than the rear seat which has been proven many years ago by research and real life use. It doesn't matter if it's an infant or 3 year old as long as they are rear facing and airbag is deactivated (or doesn't exist).

Please note front passenger seat is only safer for rear facing kids with deactivated airbag, all other kids are safer in the rear. If you have questions about this you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Unless you have a Ford Windstar, which has a TA in the front passenger seat.









Really? That's neat. I'm glad that a manufacturer finally realized that while not ideal, sometimes it has to happen!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Really? That's neat. I'm glad that a manufacturer finally realized that while not ideal, sometimes it has to happen!

Unfortunately, the Windstar, and its descendant, the Freestar, which also had the front top tether anchor, have both been discontinued!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

... I knew that. I swear. :facepalm: Oh well. Good to know for the future, anyway!


----------



## mamatomartina (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks to all that posted. I can always rely on the Mothering Community. I'm going to try every possible combination to get the 3 in the back. That'll be a workout, for sure. Dh and I are already discussing buying the dreaded "never-will-I-ever-buy-a" minivan. I know that it may be the most practical choice in the end. Never say never.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Indeed. My minivan saved my sanity!

I do love those sliding doors


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, I swore up and down I would never by a minivan and now we have two







. But they are insanely practical when you have small children.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

There was no way I was ever going to buy a mini-van. And then ds was born and fitting two children in a Dodge Neon SXT was just a PITA.

So we bought a mini-van when he was 11 months old and I LOVE IT! I'm actually on my second mini-van now and I can't see driving anything else until all the children are out of the house (I'm pregnant with number 3.)


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

keep us posted if you can get 3 in the back. I too have an older model car (97'civic) and can't see fitting 3 in the back.

I loved having dd rf in the front of my old truck (without out airbags)







:
I could have eye contact with her and even hold her hand as I drove. Plus the sun shade actually blocked the sun from above without blocking her view.


----------

